# how to clean wood logs ect



## lilys dad (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi all

ive got some large branches ect that a friend has given to me as his snake (cant remember what breed) has moved on.

the questin is what would i need to do to clean and sterilise to make it safe for my bearded dragon

to get rid of any nastys that might be in/on them, from parisites (dont think it had any but you never know) to poo and left over food deposits. it was a rather large snake that ate rats (frozen but warmed up) so things like blood deposits ect.

im not saying he didnt keep his snake clean, he cleaned it out fully every week and fully cleaned it dow and disinfected it every other week

thank you for any help


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

i never reckonmend re-using wood decor but thats my paronoid self and not gospal....

First thing id do is soak it in the hottest bath i can for a good few hours. make a hot bath and then use boiling water from kettle to make it hotter...... some people may say steralise it using something like milton thats used for steralising baby bottles.


----------



## lilys dad (Aug 27, 2011)

might bath it in hot milton for a couple of hours.

useually i wouldnt use it but ive just made a huge viv (5 x 2 x 2) and its a nice size (3.5 ft long and rises to 1.5 ft then down again)

he only had it a couple of months

so it would be a waste to burn it


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

some pieces of wood just look so right in viv's and it's always a shame not to want to use it again. 

I cant think of any other way to clean a large piece of wood but maybe others have a better idea.


----------



## djdobro (Jul 20, 2011)

Boil some water and just pour over it  I know you cant bake in the oven  People say if it looks fine, and doesnt have maggots/worms/bugs on it, its good to go


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

Same as above boiling water, then if u want oven it!


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

smith86king said:


> Same as above boiling water, then if u want oven it!


I once tried that and forgot about it lol didn't look like wood after that  would have been great in a volcano themed viv :whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

if it was fresh wood i would say do notihg just put it straight in. However, as it's been used before and you dont know what the previous ocupant died of, i would was the wood with milton to steralize it. If there is anything on it, it will soon die. 

jay


----------



## lilys dad (Aug 27, 2011)

his snake aint dead

it got to much for him (army lad of to war zones ect and his misses has one in the oven) so they cant realy give the time needed to care for it as thay once did

if it gets out with the baby ect so it went to a new home not the big pet shop in the sky.

ill give it a soak in milton bit big to go in the oven

thanks people


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

lilys dad said:


> his snake aint dead
> 
> it got to much for him (army lad of to war zones ect and his misses has one in the oven) so they cant realy give the time needed to care for it as thay once did
> 
> ...


In that case a soak in Milton will be more then enougth. 

You could even just wash it and put it straight in the beardie viv.

Jay


----------

